# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Dodekanisos Pride

## chrb

Νέο καταμαραν για τα Δωδεκάνησα , νεότευκτο και παίρνει και λίγα αυτοκινητα.

----------


## chrb

Απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του pride:

ΤΟ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ Αιγαίου απαγόρευσε την εκτέλεση του δρομολογίου του νέου καταμαράν «Δωδεκάνησος Πράιντ» του κ. Γ. Σπανού, με το αιτιολογικό ότι παραβιάζεται το ωράριο εργασίας του πληρώματος! ? Σχετική ανακοίνωση εξέδωσε χτες η εταιρία «Δωδεκάνησος Νατιλιακή» με την οποία καταγγέλλει τον υπουργό Αιγαίου κ. Αρ. Παυλίδη, όπως και τον υπουργό Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας κ. Εμ. Κεφαλογιάννη, για την απόφασή τους και ανακοινώνει ότι αναστέλλει τα δρομολόγια του καταμαράν «Δωδεκάνησος Πράιντ». Το κείμενο της ανακοίνωσης έχει ως εξής: «Η εταιρία «Δωδεκάνησος Ναυτιλιακή Ν.Ε.» με λύπη της ανακοινώνει ότι το προγραμματισμένο για σήμερα δρομολόγιο του ταχύπλοου καταμαράν «Δωδεκάνησος Πράιντ» Ροδος - Σύμη - Κως - Κάλυμνος - Λέρος - Λειψοί - Πάτμος δεν θα εκτελεστεί, με ευθύνη των υπουργείων Αιγαίου και Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας. Συγκεκριμένα, το Λιμεναρχείο Ρόδου κατόπιν αποφάσεως του υπουργού Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής κ. Αριστοτέλη Παυλίδη απαγόρευσε σήμερα τον απόπλου του πλοίου μας με σκεπτικό ότι παραβιάζεται το ωράριο εργασίας του πληρώματος. Στην απόφασή του το Λιμεναρχείο Ρόδου επικαλείται το Π.Δ. 381/2001 για να αιτιολογήσει την παράνομη απόφασή του, το οποίο, ωστόσο, δεν ισχύει πλέον μετά τη θέση σε ισχύ του Π.Δ. 152/2003 στο οποίο έχουν ενσωματωθεί οι Κοινοτικές Οδηγίες, που ρυθμίζουν τα του ωραρίου εργασίας των ναυτικών. Η εταιρία μας στα πέντε χρόνια λειτουργίας της έχει αποδείξει εμπράκτως ότι σέβεται απολύτως τους νόμους και πάνω απ? όλα το μόχθο των ναυτικών μας. Δεν είναι δε άνευ αξίας το γεγονός ότι τα πληρώματα των πλοίων της είναι Δωδεκανήσιοι ναυτικοί που εργάζονται μόνιμα με τις καλύτερες συνθήκες και όρους αμοιβής. Καταγγέλλουμε τους κ. Υπουργούς Αιγαίου και Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας και δηλώνουμε ότι η εταιρία μας σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρόκειται να αποδεχθεί λύσεις συμβιβασμού και δεν θα συμπράξει σε αποφάσεις που κινούνται εκτός του πλαισίου της ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας. Η εταιρίας μας, η οποία απενδύει συνεχώς σε νεότευκτα πλοία, χάριν της εξυπηρέτησης των κατοίκων των νησιών μας και της ανάπτυξής τους, σε μια κρίσιμη περίοδο κατά την οποία το ακτοπλοϊκό ζήτημα είναι το μείζον για το νομό Δωδεκανήσου, είναι υποχρεωμένη πλέον να αναστείλει τα δρομολόγια του νεότευκτου «Δωδεκάνησος Πράιντ» και να αποδυθεί σε δικαστικό αγώνα για τη δικαίωσή της. Η εταιρία μας ζητά συγνώμη από τους επιβάτες που θα ταλαιπωρηθούν μ? ευθύνη του κ. Υπουργού Αιγαίου, ο οποίος και θα πρέπει να αναλάβει τις ευθύνες του έναντι του δωδεκανησιακού λαού.» Η ΠΡΟΣΦΥΓΗ Παράλληλα η «Δωδεκάνησος Ναυτιλιακή» κατέθεσε και προσφυγή στο Λιμεναρχείο Ρόδου στην οποία αναφέρει τα εξής: «Κύριοι, Σύμφωνα με το από 12-1-2005 αίτηση της εταιρίας μας για έκτακτη δρομολόγηση του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ τύπου καταμαράν «Δωδεκάνησος Πράιντ» στη γραμμή Πάτμος - Λειψοί - Λέρος - Κάλυμνος - Κως - Σύμη - Ρόδος και επιστροφή αυθημερόν δια των ιδίων λιμένων, εκδόθηκε η ως άνω υπουργική απόφαση ΔΜ/Φ.231.41/6058/3-7-2005 του υπουργού Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, η οποία αντίκειται ευθέως στο ΠΔ 152/2003, με το οποίο καθορίζεται ο χρόνος εργασίας του πληρώματος του σκάφους. Επειδή, σύμφωνα με το ΠΔ 152/2003 ενσωματώθηκαν στην εσωτερική έννομη τάξη της Ελλάδας οι Κοινοτικές Οδηγίες 1999/63/ΕΚ και 1999/95/ΕΚ, με τις οποίες ρυθμίζονται τα περί της οργάνωσης του χρόνου εργασίας των ναυτικών. Επειδή, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 2 παρ. 1 του ίδιου ΠΔ:« 1. Οι απαιτήσεις του Μέρους Ι εφαρμόζονται στους ναυτικούς που εργάζονται σε κάθε είδους θαλασσοπλοούν πλοίο, είτε ανήκει στο δημόσιο είτε στε ιδιώτες, το οποίο φέρει την ελληνική σημαία και ασκεί τακτικά εμπορικές θαλάσσιες δραστηριότητες.» Σύμφωνα δε με την παρ. 3 του ίδιου άρθρου: «3. Οι διατάξεις του μέρους αυτού δεν έχουν εφαρμογή στα αλιευτικά σκάφη.» Επειδή σύμφωνα με την παρ. 1 του άρθρου 6 του ίδιου ΠΔ: «1. Τα όρια των ωρών εργασίας ή ανάπαυσης έχουν ως ακολουθως: α) μέγιστο ωράριο εργασίας του οποίου δεν πρέπει να γίνεται υπέρβαση: ι) 14 ώρες μέσα σε περίοδο 24 ωρών και ιι) 72 ώρες μέσα σε περίοδο επτά ημερών ή β) ελάχιστο σύνολο ωρών ανάπαυσης που δεν πρέπει να είναι λιγότερο από: ι) 10 ώρες μέσα σε περίοδο 24 ωρών και ιι) 77 ώρες μέσα σε περίοδο επτά ημερών.» Ομοίως σύμφωνα με την παρ. 2 του ίδιου άρθρου: «Οι ώρες ανάπαυσης δεν πρέπει να διαιρούνται σε περισσότερες από δύο περιόδους μια από τις οποίες πρέπει να διαρκεί τουλάχιστον έξι ώρες ενώ το διάστημα μεταξύ διαδοχικών περιόδων ανάπαυσης δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει τις 14 ώρες.». Επειδή οι παραπάνω αναφερόμενες Κοινοτικές Οδηγίες αποτελούν εσωτερικό δίκαιο της Ελλάδας, στο οποίο ενσωματώθηκαν με το ως άνω ΠΔ, κατισχύουν οποιουδήποτε άλλου νόμου, ο οποίος ρυθμίζει παρόμοια θέματα. Επειδή το ως άνω αίτημά μας υποβλήθηκε αρμοδίως για έγκριση των δρομολογίων και σε πλήρη εναρμόνιση με τις ρυθμίσεις του ΠΔ 152/2003, σχετικά με το ωράριο εργασίας και τις ώρες ανάπαυσης του πληρώματος του «Δωδεκάνησος Πράιντ». Επειδή η ως άνω απόφαση του υπουργού Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής στηρίζεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο στο ΠΔ 381/2001 (ΦΕΚ Α? 252), το οποίο δεν εφαρμόζεται πλέον υπό το καθεστώς ισχύος του ΠΔ 152/2003, κάθε δε απόπειρα εφαρμογής αυτού ευρίσκεται εκτός ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας και κατά συνέπεια τυγχάνει παράνομη, η δε εμμονή των αρμόδιων οργάνων του ελληνικού κράτους στην εφαρμογή αυτού αποτελεί εκτός των άλλων και κατάχρηση εξουσίας. Κατά συνέπεια, το υποβληθέν αίτημά μας για έγκριση των δρομολογίων του «Δωδεκάνησος Πράιντ» το οποίο ενεκρίθη με ομόφωνη απόφαση του Σ.Α.Σ., τυγχάνει απόλυτα νόμιμο. Για το σκοπό αυτό υποβάλλουμε και πάλι το αίτημα όπως ανακληθεί άμεσα η ως άνω με αριθμό πρωτ. ΔΜ/Φ.231.41/6058/3-7-2005 απόφαση του υπουργού Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, προκειμένου να εκδοθεί εντός της σήμερον νέα απόφαση εναρμονισμένη με το ΠΔ 152/2003, ώστε να καταστατεί δυνατή η εκτέλεση των δρομολογίων του «Δωδεκάνησος Πράιντ», όπως έχει υποβληθεί το σχετικό αίτημά μας στο Σ.Α.Σ. και στο υπουργείο Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής. Επισημαίνεται ότι η εταιρίας μας για το ταχύπλοο «Δωδεκάνησος Πράιντ» έχει ήδη προβεί στη διάθεση εισιτηρίων για την εκτέλεση του σημερινού δρομολογίου (4-7-2005) από Ρόδο προς Πάτμο, ως έχει υποβληθεί το αίτημα. Επειδή τυγχάνει ανακγαίο και νόμιμο να μην προβάλλονται, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, οποιασδήποτε μορφής, ερμηνευτικού χαρακτήρα της ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας, εμπόδια στη νόμιμη εκτέλεση των δρομολογίων του ως άνω πλοίου της εταιρίας μας, τυχόν δε ακύρωση ή ματαίωση εξ αυτού του λόγου εκτέλεσης των δρομολογίων αυτού με έκδοση απόφασης απαγόρευσης απόπλου, καθιστά κάθε εμπλεκόμενο δημόσιο όργανο υπεύθυνο των συνεπειών που θα επέλθουν εξ αυτού του λόγου. Στην περίπτωση αυτή η εταιρία μας ρητά δηλώνει προς κάθε κατεύθυνση ότι επιφυλάσσεται κάθε δικαιώματός της κατά παντός υπευθύνου και υποχρέου εκ της μη εφαρμογής της ισχύουσας νομοθεσίας. Επειδή το έννομο συμφέρον μας στην υποβολή της παρούσας είναι προφανές, νόμιμη συντρέχει περίπτωση όπως γίνει αποδεκτό το αίτημά μας στο σύνολό του, χωρίς όρους ή οποιασδήποτε μορφής συμβιβασμούς, για τους οποίους δηλώνουμε ότι δεν είμαστε διατεθειμένοι σε καμία περίπτωση να συμπράξουμε. Με τιμή Για την εταιρία «Δωδεκάνησος Ναυτιλιακή Ν.Ε.» Ο πρόεδρος Γεώργιος-Σαράντης Σπανός Ο νομικός σύμβουλος της εταιρίας Ευθύμιος Ι. Μπόνης»

http://www.proodos.net/main/news5.asp

----------


## chrb

Τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά

Lengde o.a. 40,05 m 
Lengde p.p. 34,80 m 
Bredde st&oslash;rste  11,46 m 
Dypg&aring;ende 1,95 m 
Passasjerkapasitet 280 
Bilkapasitet 9 
GT  486 

http://www.skipsrevyen.no/batomtaler/3-05/383.html

----------


## chrb

Από κίνηση πως πάει το νέο βαπόρι , στα πρώτα του ταξίδια;

----------


## chrb

Μαχαιρίδης και Καραγιάννης, σε συνάντηση που είχαν χθες το μεσημέρι, μετά από πρόταση του τελευταίου, αποφάσισαν να συγκληθεί εκτάκτως το Νομαρχιακό Συμβούλιο, αύριο το πρωί, με μοναδικό ζήτημα αυτό του ακτοπλοϊκού προβλήματος για τα νησιά του νομού μας. Λίγο πριν από την μία το μεσημέρι, ο επικεφαλής της παράταξης της μειοψηφίας του Νομαρχιακού Συμβουλίου κ. Σάββας Καραγιάννης, επισκέφθηκε στο γραφείο του τον Νομάρχη Δωδεκανήσου κ. Γ. Μαχαιρίδη, από τον οποίο και ζήτησε να συγκληθεί εκτάκτως το Νομαρχιακό Συμβούλιο αύριο Παρασκευή 15 Ιουλίου, με αποκλειστικό θέμα το «Ακτοπλοϊκό» σε συνδυασμό βέβαια με τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις για το ζήτημα της «Δωδεκάνησος Ναυτιλιακή» του κ. Γ. Σπανού. Σε δηλώσεις που έκανε, ο κ. Σάββας Καραγιάννης, χαρακτήρισε το όλο ζήτημα «καθαρά πολιτικό» λέγοντας ξεκάθαρα ότι «υπάρχει πλέον έλλειψη πολιτικής βούλησης σε ό,τι αφορά το ακτοπλοϊκό της Δωδεκανήσου, δίνοντας έτσι ουσιαστικά, το στίγμα της αυριανής έκτακτης συνεδρίασης, σε ό,τι αφορά τις προθέσεις της παράταξής του. «Λυπούμεθα πραγματικά για την κατάσταση που έχει περιέλθει το ακτοπλοϊκό θέμα για την περιοχή της Δωδεκανήσου και το γεγονός ότι δεν βρίσκονται συμπαραστάτες (στον βαθμό που τουλάχιστον θα έπρεπε) να στηρίξουν και να υποστηρίξουν τον αγώνα αυτό που αφορά όλους μας» - δήλωσε χθες μιλώντας στη «Ροδιακή» στέλεχος της παράταξης Νομαρχιακή Αναγέννηση, σημειώνοντας ταυτόχρονα, ότι επιτέλους, όλοι θα πρέπει να αναλάβουν το μερίδιο ευθύνης που τους αναλογεί για αυτή την υπόθεση». Τη σχετική πρόταση του επικεφαλής της μειοψηφίας Σάββα Καραγιάννη, αποδέχθηκε ο Νομάρχης και ο πρόεδρος του ΝΑ κ. Φώτης Χατζηδιάκος που πήρε μέρος στην συνάντηση, με σκοπό να εξεταστεί για μια ακόμα φορά η κατάσταση και τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζει η Δωδεκάνησος στο ακτοπλοϊκό, εν μέσω της θερινής περιόδου. Ο κ. Γ. Μαχαιρίδης σε δηλώσεις του, μετά τη συνάντηση που είχε με τον κ. Σάββα Καραγιάννη, υπογράμμισε τη σημαντική προσφορά της εταιρείας του κ. Γ. Σπανού στα νησιά μας, κάτι που – όπως είπε – θα επαναβεβαιώσει το Νομαρχιακό Συμβούλιο. Επανέλαβε, την ανάγκη να διερευνηθούν και να εξαντληθούν όλες οι δυνατότητες που υπάρχουν για να διευκολυνθεί η δραστηριοποίηση του ‘DODEKANISOS PRIDE”. ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΚΟΥΣΤΗΚΕ Επίσης, υπενθύμισε ότι έγκαιρα και πριν ξεκινήσει η δρομολόγηση του νέου πλοίου της «Δωδεκάνησος Ναυτιλιακή», είχε ζητήσει με επιστολή του προς το υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας να διευκολυνθεί η εταιρεία στο ζήτημα που είχε να κάνει με την παραμονή του στη Ρόδο, τα πληρώματα κλπ. ΣΤΗΝ επιστολή του, από τις 14 Φεβρουαρίου 2005, ο Νομάρχης ανέφερε τα εξής: «Στο πλαίσιο της συνεχούς προσπάθειας που βρίσκεται απ’ όλους μας σε εξέλιξη για αναβάθμιση της ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης των νησιών της Δωδεκανήσου, παρακαλούμε και από την πλευρά μας να εξετάσετε με τη δέουσα προσοχή το αίτημα της RODITIS SHIPPING AGENCY που σας έχει υποβληθεί, και αφορά στη δρομολόγηση του Ε/Γ Κ/Μ ΔΩΔΕΚΑΝΗΣΟΣ PRIDE σε σχέση με την ολιγόωρη παραμονή στη Ρόδο, παράλληλα με την αλλαγή του αντίστοιχου δρομολογίου. Η θετική αντιμετώπιση του παραπάνω αιτήματος, όπως αυτό σας έχει διατυπωθεί με την από 5/2/2005 επιστολή των ενδιαφερομένων, και η διερεύνηση επίλυσης των τεχνικών θεμάτων που τίθενται, θα συμβάλλει στην καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση των αναγκών των κατοίκων στα νησιά μας. Σας ευχαριστούμε εκ των προτέρων για τη θετική διάθεση να εξετάσετε το όλο θέμα με την προσοχή που του αρμόζει». MOYPMOYPEΣ ΓIA TO “ΠHNEΛOΠH” Διάχυτος είναι ο προβληματισμός, όσον αφορά τη δρομολόγηση του πλοίου “Πηνελόπη” στη γραμμή Θεσσαλονίκης-Pόδου κυρίως για τις μέρες και τις ώρες που προσεγγίζει τα λιμάνια, καθώς και για το γεγονός ότι δεν καλύπτει τις ανάγκες. Mεγάλος αριθμός τοπικών φορέων, εξέφρασε αντίθεση για το πρόγραμμα που καταρτίστηκε, κάτι που διατυπώθηκε και δημοσίως ενώ ένσταση υπάρχει και για τη σύνδεση Pόδου-Hρακλείου με ενδιάμεσο σταθμό την Kάρπαθο. Θεωρούν τη δρομολόγηση του “Πηνελόπη” δώρον, άδωρον, καθώς δεν ανταποκρίνεται στις απαιτήσεις της περιοχής. Πάντως το πλοίο, έφτασε στο λιμάνι της Pόδου, στις 21.45 προχθές Tρίτη, και αναχώρησε στις 23.05. Eφερε στη Pόδο 17 επιβάτες, 3 φορτηγά και 1 αυτοκίνητο IX και πήρε από τη Pόδο 11 άτομα. Kατά τον κατάπλου και απόπλου, δεν υπήρξε κανένα πρόβλημα. Σημειώνεται ότι το “Πηνελόπη” θα αναχωρεί κάθε Δευτέρα από το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης για Σάμο-Kω και Pόδο. Kατόπιν θα φεύγει για Kάρπαθο-Hράκλειο. Tο ταξίδι προς Σάμο θα διαρκεί περίπου 15 ώρες, για Kω 19 ώρες και για Pόδο 23 ώρες. Oσον αφορά την επιστροφή, το πλοίο, θα αναχωρεί από τη Pόδο περίπου στις 2 τα ξημερώματα της Πέμπτης, και θα βρίσκεται στη Θεσσαλονίκη νωρίς το πρωί της επόμενης μέρας. Aνήκει στην εταιρία Aγούδημος Lines και καπετάνιος του, είναι ο δωδ/σιος κ. Mιχάλη Mισσός. επιστολη στον πρωθυπουργο Eπιστολή στον πρωθυπουργό κ. K. Kαραμανλή απέστειλε ο δήμαρχος Tήλου κ. Aν. Aλιφέρης για το γεγονός ότι το νησί έχει μείνει χωρίς τακτική συγκοινωνία με την Pόδο. H Tήλος κινδυνεύει να μετατραπεί σε ακατοίκητη βραχονησίδα αναφέρει χαρακτηριστικά ο κ. Aλιφέρης, και επιρρίπτει ευθύνες γι’ αυτό στον υπουργό Aιγαίου και Nησιωτικής Πολιτικής κ. Aρ. Παυλίδη. Mε την επιστολή του ο δήμαρχος Tήλου, ζητά από τον πρωθυπουργό κ. Kαραμανλή να δώσει λύση “και να αρθεί αυτή η κατάφωρη αδικία σε βάρος της Tήλου”, που δημιουργεί εντυπώσεις για “δικά μας νησιά”. Oπως προκύπτει από την τελευταία απογραφή, η Tήλος, με ένα ολοκληρωμένο αναπτυξιακό πρόγραμμα που εφάρμοσε η δημοτική αρχή, κατάφερε μέσα στην τελευταία δεκαετία να αυξήσει τον μόνιμο πληθυσμό από 200 σε 600 άτομα, να επαναλειτουργήσουν τα σχολεία του νησιού και να παρακολουθούν μαθήματα 70 παιδιά, να δημιουργηθούν βρεφονηπιακοί σταθμοί και να αναπτυχθεί η τουριστική κίνηση. “Eνα σημαντικό εργαλείο” γι’ αυτή την ανάπτυξη ήταν η αγορά που κάναμε, εδώ και δύο χρόνια, ενός πλοίου, το οποίο συνδέει σε καθημερινή, τακτική βάση την Tήλο με τη Pόδο. Tο πλοίο χρηματοδοτείται κατά 40% από τον δήμο και το υπόλοιπο από τους απανταχού Tήλιους”, εξηγεί ο κ. Aλιφέρης. Xρηματοδότηση Ωστόσο, όπως λέει ο ίδιος, “για τον δήμο είναι δύσκολο να χραματοδοτεί τη λειτουργία του πλοίου και γι’ αυτό πέρυσι το φθινόπωρο, σε σύσκεψη που είχε γίνει στη ρόδο παρουσία του νομάρχη κ. Mαχαιρίδη και του προέδρου της Tοπικής Eνωσης Δήμων και Kοινοτήτων κ. Γιαννόπουλου, ο υπουργός Aιγαίου δεσμεύτηκε ότι θα το επιδοτήσει”. Tελικά έγινε τον περασμένο Mάιο, από το υπουργείο Aιγαίου η προκήρυξη για τις επιδοτούμενες τοπικές γραμμές και “ενώ για άλλους προορισμούς υπάρχει πρόβλεψη, π.χ. Pόδος-Σύμη τρία δρομολόγια εβδομαδιαίως κλπ., για την Tήλο δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα το χρόνο”, κατήγγειλε οδήμαρχος, σε επιστολή που είχε στείλει προς τον υπουργό Aιγαίου. Oμως, όπως τονίζει ο κ. Aλιφέρης, δεν υπήρξε καμία απάντηση από τον υπουργό, γεγονός που τον οδήγησε να στείλει την ανοιχτή επιστολή προς τον πρωθυπουργό, καταγγέλλοντας τον υπουργό Aιγαίου και εκφράζοντας την πεποίθηση πως θα δώσει λύση στο θέμα. 

http://www.rodiaki.gr

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Ολοκληρο tread για την αγαπη μου χωρις φωτοpictures .... Ντροπη σας ......

Για να μαθετε , δειτε τις δικες μου 


http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p46807862.html Στη Νισυρο

http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p46807861.html Στη Λερο

http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p46807860.html Στη Πατμο

----------


## JASON12345

Πόσα αυτοκίνητα χωράνε περίπου?

----------


## Ellinis

Νομίζω 9 ΙΧ.

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Σωστοτατα 9 ακριβως .........

----------


## scoufgian

απ οτι βλεπω ηρθε και το δωδεκανησος πραιντ στο πειραια για ετησια.ευκαιρια αυριο για καμια φωτογραφια

----------


## fourtounakis

Παρόλο που το MT το έδινε στις 4:30 το ξημέρωμα στη Ρόδο, τελικά 2:32 φούνταρε...καλημέρες.we2.jpgwe1.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Dodekanisos Pride έχει βγει για την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου στη Σαλαμίνα. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές τελείωσε με την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Σπανόπουλου, έκανε ένα δοκιμαστικό στον Αργοσαρωνικό και πήγε στον Πειραιά στην Ε9. Σήμερα το πρωί αναχώρησε για την βάση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------

